# Sears closing☹️



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Too hot to walk outside, “ok Im a big sissy????” so today we took my Favorite Mother in Law to her cancer DR. And while my wife waited with her Mom, I walked in the Mall???????? While I was walking, I walked through Sears☹, it’s almost all cleaned out. The end of an era☹ I can remember waiting to get the Sears catalog to mark my Christmas list when I was a kid. There used to be a story about the out houses???????????????? and the Sears catalog.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I always preferred Craftsman tools - comfortable, lifetime guarantee, and I didn't have to hunt down a tool truck.*

*Good news! Lowes has bought the rights to the Craftsman line and has 18 months to get it completely established chain wide.*


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s great news Alfred


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I love fun loving Grand Parents while I was walking at the mall, this little boy goes running by me, like I was standing still I hear this gentleman tell this little boys older brother to real him in I tell the Granfather I wish I had half their energy I had this brilliant idea I told the Grandfather I should give my step tracker to the little one for an hour kiddingly he says “how many thousand steps you need”. No it wasn’t Devils Son In Law❤


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I heard many of their brands are being bought.

My dad has my grandpa's .16 guage pump from mail ordered Sears & Robuck. It is a sweet turkey gun.

But it will likely go to my big bro and then his son.

But I am a little saddened by the end of Sears. But I am happier to have been part of the journey. I may have to make some knives from Craftsmen wrenches and pass out to my family... get em big enough and... bam! Slingblades.


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *I always preferred Craftsman tools - comfortable, lifetime guarantee, and I didn't have to hunt down a tool truck.*
> 
> *Good news! Lowes has bought the rights to the Craftsman line and has 18 months to get it completely established chain wide.*


I've been noticing this in lowes lately, however I've also noticed the Craftsman guarantee isn't so great anymore. In Sears all I had to do was find an employee and begin saying the phrase "this tool has failed to provide full and complete satisfaction" and about half way through the CS rep would be fetching another tool to put in my hand. Now, looking at the verbiage on the lowes tools, you get to go to a website and fill out some forms and whatever. Enough hassle that I'm likely not to bother. It was a good gravy train, but like all good things it too had to end. I'll cherish my old school craftsman tools forever though, because they really were built to last.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I remember knowing a man back in the 1970s who would buy old worn out or broken Craftsman tools at the local pawn shop then trade them in for new tools at the Sears store. No questions asked.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Tag said:


> Too hot to walk outside, "ok Im a big sissy" so today we took my Favorite Mother in Law to her cancer DR. And while my wife waited with her Mom, I walked in the Mall While I was walking, I walked through Sears☹, it's almost all cleaned out. The end of an era☹ I can remember waiting to get the Sears catalog to mark my Christmas list when I was a kid. There used to be a story about the out houses and the Sears catalog.


Well, Tag, here's the story about the outhouses and the Sears catalog -

...the moved the outhouses indoors...

THWACK!


----------

